# Jam Face



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

AAAAHH! Whew, a bit spooky at first glance...but its only our Naughty RAScal Noah up to some RASberry Naughtiness:laughing:

And he looks a little like Hannibal Lector in Silence of the Lamb clamping on to those bars:laughing:


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Jedikeet said:


> And he looks a little like Hannibal Lector in Silence of the Lamb clamping on to those bars:laughing:


Haha he does doesn't he


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh dear, someone had some fun didn't he?


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Noah's favorite treat... RASPBERRIES . I'm sure he had a blast!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

He looks very proud of himself as he attaches his little feet onto those bars  His big black eyes and fuzzy red hairdo really finish the ensemble 

What a sweetheart--he's coming after _my_ raspberries next! :undwech: eep:


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

StarlingWings said:


> What a sweetheart--he's coming after _my_ raspberries next! :undwech: eep:


He'll show no mercy either - you better watch out!!!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Oh my goodness, what a little Raspberry Addict with no hope of reform . He is simply delicious :loveeyes:


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*


Jedikeet said:



And he looks a little like Hannibal Lector in Silence of the Lamb clamping on to those bars:laughing:

Click to expand...

Haha, that was my first thought!!
The picture is too cute *


----------



## chirper (Dec 29, 2014)

Very cute


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I wouldn't compare cute Noah's sweet face and purely innocent eyes to such a creepy character as Hannibal Lecter. :undwech:

Noah is a happy boy who happened to eat his favourite treat and even though we can't see the raspberry, there is proof on his beak and feathers. 
To me it seems he is asking for a second raspberry!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

aluz said:


> I wouldn't compare cute Noah's sweet face and purely innocent eyes to such a creepy character as Hannibal Lecter. :undwech:
> 
> Noah is a happy boy who happened to eat his favourite treat and even though we can't see the raspberry, there is proof on his beak and feathers.
> To me it seems he is asking for a second raspberry!


He is a little cutie - even when he's in trouble he's adorable 
Oh he is definitely asking for another raspberry - I'd love to set him loose on a whole bowl of raspberries but he'd end up with an awful pain in his little belly


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*:laughing:
That is PRICELESS! 
I'm so glad little Noah had a wonderful Raspberry to enjoy.

I can't see raspberries in the store anymore without thinking, "Oh, little Noah would  love to have those." *


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *:laughing:
> That is PRICELESS!
> I'm so glad little Noah had a wonderful Raspberry to enjoy.
> 
> I can't see raspberries in the store anymore without thinking, "Oh, little Noah would  love to have those." *


Hahaha I'm glad Noah is in your thoughts - he sort of has that effect on everyone


----------

